# Any Advise? who i should do my first Antelope hunt with



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Just looking to do an antelope hunt next year just looking for any adivese thanks


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

What state are you looking at? I have done WY a few times as well as here, but if you are looking at a rifle hunt, ND does not allow nonres to hunt. They do for bow though.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I am Looking for a rifle hunt before october if that is at all possible. as Far as the state goes it really dont bother me just looking for a good goat!


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I would choose WY as my destination. Applications will be coming out soon for nonresidents, so now is the time to start thinking about it. Several of the real good units are hard to draw first time around but some of the areas that are not quite as good are fairly easy. I hunt in an area where it is 100% draw. I have found some real nice bucks in the area I hunt. I have not hired an outfitter before, but frankly, antelope are easy to come by out there. The hardest part is having the patients to pass up bucks waiting for the big one. Some are deceiving in size and can appear large, but there are indicators to look for, and trust me, when you see a large one you will know it. The problem is sometimes you start looking at them and thinking is it, or is it not large. Generally if you have to ask yourself, it probably is not. In some of the real trophy areas, it can be difficult determining bucks that are borderline B&C. That is where experience or a guide may become necessary. Antelope are one of the few big game species that are an easy DIY hunt for someone not used to the species, with good chances of taking a nice buck IMO. If you want any further help pm me. I have been hunting them for ten years, I am sure there are others with more experience on here that might be able to share as well.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts. Anything would be great.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

wburns is right on everything, i have been going to wyoming for 4 years now in a 100% draw unit!! all my bucks are over 73inches, with a 78 being my biggest. the most days ive spent is 4 days afield, i imagine if i spent more days i would harvest better bucks!!. the hardest part is passing up bucks and field judging!!

my only two sents are hunt the same unit over and over. ive learned their movemtn patterns and where pressured goats go.

have fun its a blast :beer:


----------

